# TOR - Netzwerk richtig einstellen



## itshax (1. März 2012)

Hey Community,

ich habe mir bei Youtube Videos von SemperVideo über das TOR Netzwerk reingezogen. Habe es auch installiert, doch wenn ich es starte, im TOR Browser uner Einstellungen-> Netzwerk -> Einstellungen gehe steht bei HTTP Proxy und Port nichts. Bei SemperVideo stand da eine Addresse mit einem Port. Muss ich da erst ein Proxy eintragen ? Wo kann ich da Daten herbekommen ?! 
Gibt es Programme, die alle Cookies löschen? 


Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen

Grüße


----------



## Jimini (7. März 2012)

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müsstest du als Proxy 127.0.0.1 bzw localhost angeben und als Port den Port von TOR (9050, glaube ich). So wird dein HTTP-Traffic dann an den TOR-Client weitergeleitet und von diesem Entrynode aus ins TOR-Netz geschickt.
Ist aber eine Weile her, dass ich mich damit beschäftigt habe - falls es so nicht funktionieren, einfach nochmal nachfragen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## fotoman (8. März 2012)

Da ich keine Lust habe, mir irgendwelche (auch noch offensichtlich veralteten) Videos anzusehen, nur mal meine Fragen und Vermutungen dazu:



itshax schrieb:


> Habe es auch installiert


Was hast Du installiert? Das "Tor Browser Bundle" oder alles Nötige von hand (insb. Tor-Proxy und dann bei Deinen Angaben sicher auch den Tor-Button). So lange Du nur surfen willst sehe ich (jedenfalls unter Windwos, wovon ich jetzt auch mal aus Ermangelung von vollständigen Angaben ausgehe) keinen Grund, nicht auf das  "Tor Browser Bundle" zurück zu greifen.

Außer vieleicht, wenn Du massenweise Plugins installieren willst, da das Bunde die "tolle" Eingenschaft hat, niemals korrekt zu arbeiten und einen spätestens nach zwei Wochen mit einer angeblich nötigen Updatewarnung zu nerven (bei dem man dann natürlich wieder alle Plugins von Hand installieren darf).



itshax schrieb:


> doch wenn ich es starte, im TOR Browser uner Einstellungen-> Netzwerk -> Einstellungen gehe steht bei HTTP Proxy und Port nichts. Bei SemperVideo stand da eine Addresse mit einem Port.


Tja, da ist das Video wohl schlicht veraltet. Mind. das aktuelle Vidalia (als Teil des Bundels) richtet nur einen SOCKS-Proxy ein, der dann im mitgelieferten FF (inkl. Tor-Button) auch brav als selbiger eingetragen und verwendet wird.

Einen HTTP-Proxy unterstützt mind. das derzeit aktuelle Bundle nicht mehr, ob der vom Tor-Projekt mittlerweile komplett abgeschafft wurde weiss ich nicht. Wie schon erwähnt bastelt die Community ständig an den Sachen herum und meint wohl, durch tägliche Updates und Featureänderungen die Sicherheit erhöhen zu können. Vor ein paar Monaten war das ganze noch ein HTTP-Proxy, dann wurden erst die Ports geändert und danach der HTTP-Proxy ganz deaktiviert.



itshax schrieb:


> Gibt es Programme, die alle Cookies löschen?


Da solltest Du vieleicht erst einmal einige Sicherheitdokumente lesen und/oder Dir für einfache Cookies die Einstellungen des FF ansehen. Der FF aus dem Bundle löscht alle Cookies beim Schließen. Das bringt Dir aber nichts, wenn Du mit aktivem JS oder, noch schlimmer, mit installiertem Flash surfst (um nur ein paar ganz wenige der zahlreichen Möglichkeiten zu nennen, Deinen Browser auch ohne Cookies mehr oder weniger eindeutig zu identifizieren).

Gruß fotoman


----------

